

Mining for Antibiotics, Right Under Our Noses - magda_wang
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/health/mining-for-antibiotics-right-under-our-noses.html 

======
refurb
Everything that is old is new again. Natural product research was the big
thing before the 1990s. It fell out of favor for other techniques (target
design), but now it's coming back!

~~~
ZeroFries
Machine learning will go a long way to improving it, I think.

